# [SOLVED] No post problem



## dermot (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi ,
I just finished putting together a new pc , my first build .

The specs are : Antec 900 case
Asus P5WD2 premium motherboard
Antec Neo HE 430 watt
3.2 Ghz Pentium D 
Arctic cooler 7 pro
2 x 1Gb Kingston ram 667mhz ddr2 
160 Gb Samsung HD
Asus EN 7300 GS 256ddr2

My problem is when i start it up , it wont post. I'm using a dell crt monitor and plain ps/2 keyboard. The case fans and lights start as well as the cpu fan and dvd drive , but blank monitor (on hibernate ) and no lights or sign of life from the keyboard. :4-dontkno
I've had the cpu tested working this morning on another pc and the mobo appears ok too .
Any ideas or suggestions ?


----------



## dermot (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: No post problem*

If my harddrive were faulty , would this or could this stop post ?
Its the only thing i can think of .


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: No post problem*

Hi,
It could be a number of things, but try reading this first: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/how-to-bench-test-your-system-171424.html


----------



## dermot (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: No post problem*

Yes , tried that and discovered i did'nt have the ram seated properly - ok now.

thanks


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: No post problem*

I'm glad you got it fixed. :smile:


----------

